# New IPV D2 Mod



## deepest (9/6/15)

*Pioneer4You iPV D2 Mod Coming Soon*
Just when you think Pioneer4You will start running at an even pace with the rest of the manufacturers, it releases yet another device into its very popular and highly favored iPV Series. This time they’ve come out with a new mod, which sports quite the appealing design. The iPV D2 is Pioneer4You’s latest take on the iPV Mini V2, but features temperature control from utilizing a YiHi Chip that sports the new Joules mode. Since this device is still so new, there’s very little information provided by Pioneer4You and the device itself is still under development, but in normal vape market fashion, the device will be coming very soon. _(Some vendors already have them on their site waiting for their release)_

*What’s Known*

Uses YiHi Chip
Has Temperature Control
Offers Up To 50 Joules
Uses a Single 18650 Battery
Has Slip on Battery Compartment Cover _(like the iPV4)_












Read more http://guidetovaping.com/2015/06/07/pioneer4you-ipv-d2-mod-coming-soon/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZeeZi169 (9/6/15)

This looks good!


----------



## Renesh (9/6/15)

This has now made it only my list....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nooby (9/6/15)

Wow... interesting. Is 50 joules enough though? Maybe those with temp sensing devices can comment. I like the look though. Nice and compact. Now for the price tag  and full specs


----------



## Mike (9/6/15)

Sadly current pricing is looking close to the IPV4 - I hope that's not the case though as I'd really like one of these little guys.


----------



## Ridhwaan (9/6/15)

eagerly awaiting the price


----------



## Rafique (9/6/15)

Must have, I wonder when they will be shipped out


----------



## huffnpuff (9/6/15)

Interesting, looks like a refined Subox


----------



## Nooby (9/6/15)

So difficult to keep up with all this new hardware! Will be financially better to stick with what I have


----------



## Rafique (9/6/15)

If I can get my wicking correct on my ST mini, I have my perfect combo. Trying to stick to what we have is the problem


----------

